# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Eyes water profusely when I try to sleep?

## DoctorKwack101

This is really starting to wear me down. My eyes never water during the day - they never itch, they never feel dry, there's no problem. However, once I decide it's time to sleep and I lay down and close my eyes, the floodgates open. It goes beyond just a little watery; it hits a point where it becomes painful. 

This watering causes my nose to start running, and then there's no way I'm getting to sleep. I've searched everywhere, but nobody seems to have a case where it only happens when lying down at night. I don't think it's a reaction to my bed/pillow, because it happens everywhere I try to sleep. 

This started early this year, and is off and on in terms of consistency. Some nights it isn't as bad, others it's terrible. Does anyone have any remedies or tips? I'm desperate, here.

----------


## zaracatani

> This is really starting to wear me down. My eyes never water during the day - they never itch, they never feel dry, there's no problem. However, once I decide it's time to sleep and I lay down and close my eyes, the floodgates open. It goes beyond just a little watery; it hits a point where it becomes painful. 
> 
> This watering causes my nose to start running, and then there's no way I'm getting to sleep. I've searched everywhere, but nobody seems to have a case where it only happens when lying down at night. I don't think it's a reaction to my bed/pillow, because it happens everywhere I try to sleep. 
> 
> This started early this year, and is off and on in terms of consistency. Some nights it isn't as bad, others it's terrible. Does anyone have any remedies or tips? I'm desperate, here.



although I never encounter such incident, I strongly recommend you see an eye specialist and to determine your case.

----------

